# anyone else having trouble contacting NIki or Tracey



## douga (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been trying all week to pay my 2007 maitenance fees and levy from Durban Sands and fees from Sudwala. I have not heard from either Niki at Sudwala or Tracey at Durban Sands. Has anyone else been having problems. Usually Niki is so good at answering and taking care of business quickly. I know that tracey is much slower to respond.  Have you had success at having them deposit the weeks with rci or do I have to contact someone over there as well.
thanks
doug


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, I did have a problem.  I finally asked ron@fairfields.co.za to help me since I had purchased the week thru him.  After he fowarded my e-mail to Nikki, I got a very quick response.  Even if you didn't buy thru him, he will probably help you with this.


----------



## douga (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got emails back from both of them so payment is in the works, i hope.


----------



## JACKC (Apr 5, 2006)

*no problem*

e-mailed Niky on Monday and heard from her Wednesday.

Jack


----------



## bigrick (Apr 6, 2006)

douga said:
			
		

> Usually Niki is so good at answering and taking care of business quickly. I know that tracey is much slower to respond.



Your experiences are the same as mine.  I received a prompt reply from Niky this week.  I'm still waiting to hear from Tracey.  I have more hope now since you got a reply from her that I too will hear from her this week.


----------



## douga (Apr 6, 2006)

I emailed my credit card info to both niki and tracey and now am waiting word back that all is ok and that the weeks will be deposited. Niki wrote an nice long explanation of fees etc.

In the case of tracey.. for some reason, last year and this year when I put 2nd attempt in the subject line, I heard back from her immediately. Give it a try if you don't hear from her.  Niki did write that they had a very bad storm last week and it delayed things quite a bit.
doug


----------



## mike130 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have found that using certain web based email servers such as Yahoo or Hotmail among others, that DS does not receive the emails.  I think its their spam filters.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike, which free web based email servers does DS receive?


----------



## mike130 (Apr 8, 2006)

bigrick said:
			
		

> Mike, which free web based email servers does DS receive?



Sorry I don't know.  I was trying for two months, via email, to pay my levys. I gave up.  I faxed my info to them, followed by a phone call to confirm and the charges appeared on my credit card that day. Dealing with First Resorts I think faxing is the way to go. It's faster, cheep (cost me 36 cents, 1 minutes to fax, three minutes to comfirm @ 9 cents per minute, I used Onesuite) and also more secure, I don't want my credit card info bouncing around the internet. You can only fax during THEIR business hours, they turn their fax machines off when they go home.  I did it at 9AM, they are six hours ahead of us on the east coast.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 8, 2006)

mike130 said:
			
		

> ... I don't want my credit card info bouncing around the internet ...



That's me now.  I sent my cc info in multiple emails to DS but no reply.  Sometimes they get my emails and sometimes (like this time it appears) they do not.  

Thanks for your post that they filter out hotmail emails.  I didn't consider that as to why I wasn't getting a reply from them.


----------



## mike130 (Apr 9, 2006)

You can go to First Resorts web site and download a form that you can fax to pay MF's   http://www.firstresorts.co.za/   Their fax number is 011-27-31-701-9964.  I was going  back and forth with emails for two months, when I faxed the info it was done in a matter of hours.  Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## bigrick (Apr 25, 2006)

I created an alias email account off the main email account with my ISP to bypass the hotmail, yahoo, ... possible filter.  Then I received a prompt reply from Tracey!  All's well in Mudville tonight!  

Mike, thanks for the suggestion to try something outside the regular email path.


----------



## DorotaG (May 3, 2006)

I had problems contacting Niky with my yahoo e-mail address, but she responded within 12 hours after I send her e-mail from different server.

Niky is very responsive and great to work with.


----------



## ChuckAK (May 21, 2006)

I am a Niky fan and have been for several years.  My emails are promptly replied to and I recieve resort information in a timely manner.  I just wished my US resorts were as efficient.


----------

